# ICE fishing gear at Dunhams 30-70% off



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Went to Jay's this morning and picked up a few things. Good thing I stopped at Dunhams. I picked up 9 different colored Krocodile #3 spoons for a $1.79 each I don't know if it was just the Gaylord store but I thought I'd put the word out. I know they go for more than that so I checked with a salesman and they're $4.99 reg. Called my buddy at Jay's in fishing same price. Too bad the spoons were the only thing I needed ( wanted):evil: So someone might want to check out a nearby dunhams and see what the skinny is. I couldn't beleive the prices on rod & reel combos, ice line , tip-ups, 1 shanty left....... Clam 6800 floor model ...... the guy priced it out $ 421.00 OTD. The only reason I didn't grab it, I knew when I got home, I'd be sleeping in it the rest of the winter. Penilty didn't outweight the reward!!!


----------

